# Where is Nicotine+ and why isn't it on FreeBSD?



## 2232 (Aug 29, 2021)

Wow!

I am very unequivocally disappointed and I could quite say I am a little disdain and mad at the fact that you guys could not provide a widely used program on Windows such as Nicotine+ 

Very very disappointed in this and I hope you guys could upgrade this to include programs such as Nicotine


----------



## Crivens (Aug 29, 2021)

Alegedly it can be installed using pip.  Took about 10 seconds of searchig.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 29, 2021)

2232 said:


> I am a little disdain and mad at the fact that you guys could not provide a widely used program on Windows


If you want to run Windows programs, you should use Windows, but you are speaking to the wrong people here. While FreeBSD developers and port maintainers frequent here, this place is mainly for sysadmins and users.

In any case, your complaint is unfounded as Crivens has pointed out and I easily found the same link as he. Perhaps your only real complaint is about your lack of search skills.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 29, 2021)

2232 said:


> Where is Nicotine+​



Good question. I never heard of it, so can you at least let us have a URL?

Then maybe someone can add it to https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts#I-N


----------



## tingo (Aug 29, 2021)

2232 weak - extremely weak attempt at trolling? If so - try to do better, at least we can have a good laugh.


----------



## Menelkir (Aug 29, 2021)

I've tried but isn't coming anytime soon as far I am concerned. Feel free to use the patch and build yourself, it works.
Edit: In case my link doesn't work: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=246328


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 29, 2021)

Previous discussion here

At least one solution easily found online


----------



## diizzy (Oct 9, 2021)

ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 9, 2021)

diizzy thank you.

2232 net-p2p/py-nicotine-plus, more specifically <https://www.freshports.org/net-p2p/py-nicotine-plus/#add> if you'd like to add the package to your system. 

You can add the Solved prefix to your topic, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2021)

The OP posted the question and hasn't been seen since. Typical troll behavior.


----------

